# segnale wireless che si perde dal router...

## power83

Salve ragazzi, ho un grave problema wireless.

Posseggo un router wireless Dlink DL-524 che ha  pure 4 porte eth in corridoio attaccato al modem fornitomi dal mio provider.

In camera ho un computer con PCI wireless sempre Dlink.

Ora, in camera mi perde il segnale: cioe' se mi attacco tramite eth0 i ncorridoio col portatile (e' un altro computer che ho, non quello in camera), vado sempre a circa 370/400 KB/s in download, in camera al max ci vado x 1/2 secondi, poi il tutto degrada fino a non scaricare piu'! non posso neppure navigare!!!

A volte mi riprende, ma vado a max 3 KB/s.....peggio di un 56kb!.

ORA NON DITEMI CHE NN C'ENTRA CON GENTOO, xke' se metto il LiceCD di Ubuntu, vado sempre a 400/410 KB/s in download (immaginate che i tocca chrottare dentro a gentoo e poi scaricarmi i pacchetti tramite il live di Ubuntu.che palla.........).

Chiedo quindi consigli su cosa fare o provare, hce che informazioni postare.

ps: Io inizializzo la rete manualmente co nqueste righe:

```
ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.50 up

route add -net default gw 192.168.0.5 dev ath0
```

e non con gli script, ho progato con gli script ma nn cambia nulla.

Se pingo il router wifi, 192.168.0.1, vedo che mi scarta mediamente il 77/78 % dei pacchetti!!!!!!!!

Ma questo con Ubuntu non succede.....

Sono a vostra disposizione

Raga sto sklerando, aiuto.

EDIT: 

Dopo un aggiornamento di qualche giorno fa, ora gli script non vanno piu', mi dice hce nn riesce a connettermi al router IPv6, ma chi lo vuole!!! E chi glielo ha detto!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_ath0=("192.168.0.50/24")

gateways_ath0=("192.168.0.5")

```

e ovviamente fatto come da guida rapida

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ath0

rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che driver usa la tua scheda?

Se sotto ubuntu funziona e sotto gento no il problema può essere solo uno di questi due:

1) Stai usando dei drivers vecchi, un kernel mal compilato o entrambe le cose.

2) Hai sbagliato qualcosa nella configurazione della rete.

Per chiarire tutto ti inviterei a postare le seguenti cose:

- Driver usato dalla scheda e versione

- Versione del kernel

- Configurazione sommaria della tua rete e meccanismi di crittografia usati

- Comandi usati sotto ubuntu

----------

## power83

```
$ lspci | grep Ethernet

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

$ eix madwifi-ng

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng

        Avaible versions:     0.9.2.1 0.9.3-r2 ~0.9.3-r3

        Installed versions:   0.9.3-r2(21:0944 04/29/07)(kernel_linux)

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

        Avaible versions:    0.9.2 0.9.3

        Installed versions:  0.9.3(21:09:19 04/29/07)

$ uname -a

Linux presler 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sun Apr 29 20:39:19 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20 GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Non uso crittografia di nessun tipo, unica cosa ho messo il mio MAC adress come consentito nella tabella del router (si connettono solo quelli consentiti).

Sotto Ubuntu (LiveCD), uso:

```
sudo ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.50 up

sudo route add -net default gw 192.168.0.5 dev ath0

sudo echo "nameserver 192.168.0.5" > /etc/resolv.conf
```

su Gentoo gli stessi comandi, tranne l'ultima riga (xke' ho gia il mio resolv.conf fatto 1 volta sola, dato che nn sono in livecd), e ovviamente senza essere sempre "sotto il sole".  :Laughing: 

Non ho configurato nulla a livello di rete, ho solo tentato come scritto nel precedente messaggio ma nun cambia nada.

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, non ho capito una cosa: il problema è sul wireless, se non hai spiegato male, no?

Allora, dovresti provare un collegamento wired col pc incriminato e vedere come si comporta quest'ultimo, per capire dove sta il problema o quanto meno per stringere il cerchio.

Fra l'altro, prova a smascherare i driver e a usare quelli instabili, giusto per fare un tentativo...

Facci sapere!!

----------

## power83

infatti col cavo va da dio......ma pure col CD live di Ubuntu, in particolare il 6.06 LTS.

non penso siano piu' aggiornati di quelli emersi 2 giorni fa.

pingango il router, vdo proprio che perdo il 70% circa dei pacchetti......con Ubuntu manco uno.

----------

## Cazzantonio

potrebbe essere un errore di configurazione del kernel... prova a postare SOLO le parti relative alla configurazione della rete (per favore non postare TUTTO il .config please!)

----------

## Kernel78

 *power83 wrote:*   

> ORA NON DITEMI CHE NN C'ENTRA CON GENTOO, xke' se metto il LiceCD di Ubuntu, vado sempre a 400/410 KB/s in download (immaginate che i tocca chrottare dentro a gentoo e poi scaricarmi i pacchetti tramite il live di Ubuntu.che palla.........).
> 
> 

 

Nulla di personale ma se sento uno che si lamenta del cambio che gratta sostenendo che si tratta per forza della macchina perché su  un'altra con il cambio automatico non succede a me viene da suggerire che magari il problema potrebbe essere nella guida piuttosto che nel veicolo.

Scommettiamo che una volta configurata come si deve anche con gentto riuscirai ad usare il wireless ?

Scusate per lo sfogo ma a leggere cose del genere in maiuscolo mi fanno girare ...

----------

## skypjack

[OT]

Kernel78, dire che io mi sono trattenuto dal commentare con un bel "se Ubuntu funziona, usa Ubuntu!!" spero ti sollevi, non sei l'unico a cui rompe un comportamento del genere, ma in ogni caso non possiamo negare l'aiuto a nessuno.

[/OT]

Tornando al problema, se via cavo funziona bene, direi che non è ne il router, ne la macchina di per se, ma il problema è ristretto all'apparato wireless, il che vuol dire o che la scheda ti sta abbandonando (ma non è il caso, non è un comportamento di questo tipo), o che i driver sono mal configurati o non efficienti (il che potrebbe essere, mi chiedo perchè non vuoi smascherare quelli unstable e provarli) o che la configurazione di rete è sbagliata da cima a fondo!! Magari hai impostato un MTU bassino, per fare un esempio a caso...

Direi che si può passare anche l'ipotesi kernel, più che plausibile, dovresti come detto postare stralci del .config, oppure prova con il live cd di Gentoo (Gentoo, non Ubuntu) e se la rete va bene usa genkernel, poi prima di ricompilare nuovamente un kernel studiati bene come si fa!!

Attendiamo notizie...

----------

## power83

intanto grazie per avermi risposto.

Il mio non e' uno sfogo polemico dato che uso Gentoo da almeno 3anni, ma semplicemente un modo per evitare risposte a questo topic del tipo  [spostato in forum di discussione] o simili xke' non pertinente dai moderatori. non l'ho fatto in tono polemico e chiedo scusa x essere stato mal interpretato.

La rete non e' stata configurata in nessun modo, cioe' vale a dire che oltre ai 2/3comandi che ho messo sopra (quelli con ifconfig e route) non ho cambiato o editato nulla da quando ho installato nuovamente Gentoo.

MTU on e' basso ma e' standard di 1500 Bytes.

ps: Non ho mai usato genkernel se non usa volta, non mi piace com sistema, configuro a mano il mio kernel fin dalla 2.4.15 (di prima nn ricordo) e non ho mai sbagliato, al max dimenticato qualche modulo ma me ne sono accorto  quais subito. (e potrei aver sbagliato ora, dato le molte e varie configurazioni e moduli che si possono scegliere, nessun e' perfetto).

Dopocena o domani prima delle 16 posto il .config relativo alla rete, ora son di fretta

----------

## Apetrini

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non uso crittografia di nessun tipo, unica cosa ho messo il mio MAC adress come consentito nella tabella del router (si connettono solo quelli consentiti).
> 
> 

 

Scusa se mi intrometto nel discorso, vorrei solo consigliarti di non usare(solamente) il blocco MAC per le tue reti. Con aplicazioni come kismet o wireshark, airodump-ng etc.. si puo sniffare il traffico e vedere subito che MAC ha la persona nella rete. Da qui con un bel 

```

ifconfig ethX hw ether NUOVO_MAC 

```

si puo settare il proprio MAC a piacimento.

P.s. Anche per windows e MacOs ci sono programmi in grado di fare queste cose...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Boh magari abita in una zona sperduta con nessuno nel raggio di 100 metri che gli possa sniffare la rete... in ogni caso il funzionamento della rete non dovrebbe essere inficiato dalla scarsa sicurezza, anzi, dovrebbe essere  un problema in meno.

----------

## power83

Apetrini grazie della dritta, ma gia' sapevo questa cosa, difatti appena possibile risolvero'.

(so x certo che nella mia zona solo io ho un router wireless e che ci sono al max 4 coputer con wifi, di cui uno e' del mio vicino e gli ho consentito l'accesso, ihmo la sicurezza non e' mai troppo e la miliorero' fino al possibile).

```
presler linux # cat .config | grep NET

CONFIG_NET=y

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

```

Serve altro?

----------

